# Infant bike seats vs. trailers..



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

I would like to get something to put dd in so that I can go on bike rides with my boys. I'm trying to find out which would be the better option! And what age is ok?


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I love our bike trailer. It's nice because I can carry extra stuff then too!


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

The thing that scares me about the bike seat is if you fall, the baby falls. Most trailers have a safety feature and will remain stationary if the bike tips over.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

I have had two bike accidents in which I went flying over my handlebars and the bike was tipped over (I am clumsy!), but my son was fine in his trailer. If he'd been in a seat on the bike, he'd have tumbled off also and been scared if not hurt. I would definitely vote for a trailer! Plus, you can haul groceries or two kids in most trailers.

I have been putting my son in the trailer since he was around a year old. At that age, he still needed a lot of props and pillows to keep him upright, but by now (21 months), he's fine sitting in it. I have heard of people who rig up their trailers to securely accomodate an infant bucket car-seat and take nearly newborns out, but we didn't have the trailer at that point. I am not sure I'd do this for street travel, but on a bike path in a park or a rails-to-trails where there are not cars, I'd feel okay about it. But I am sure this is also a personal comfort and safety level question to some extent.


----------



## Yiskah64 (Jul 24, 2008)

Could I add a question? Are trailers not made for infants? Does it depend on the trailer?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Nope, you're not supposed to put newborns in bike trailers because it's too much shaking action (think SBS). That's why babies aren't supposed to be in jogging strollers until 6 months as well.


----------



## BarracudaBaby (Apr 19, 2009)

I found this website recently with a lot of helpful information about different options and safety.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Family Safety


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

My mom tells the famous story of falling off her bike and it going careening down a hill with my brother in a seat on the back... Amazingly he was wearing a helmet ... this was 1973 ... only because he was obsessed with motorcycles and went everywhere with a go-kart helmet on!! Lucky, huh???


----------



## mumofboyz (Jul 11, 2008)

There are lots of threads on this topic here. To get you started...

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho....php?t=1081272
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...highlight=bike
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...highlight=bike
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...highlight=bike


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

They both have their own risks. A child seat on a bike may increase the fall hazard. A trailer may increase the chance of getting hit by a car (because cars don't see them (they sit low) and it's behind the bike). In any case, you are not suppose to put a child on a bike until their 1st birthday AND they can fit a helmet.

There aren't really any safe options before 1. The baby's neck can't support a helmet (and no helmets will fit), the bike seats and child trailers are all designed for older children, the skull is still soft, and riding on either a bike or in a trailer can be a shaky ride so there's a risk of shaken baby syndrome.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Where will you be riding? I ride in traffic with my LO everywhere (we are car(e)-free), and I feel better with my LO closer to me than far behind and low in a trailer (we have an xtracycle). We also live in the land of big trucks, so it is unsettling to have my LO so far away from me, and not be able to pull him off the road a a moment's notice.

But if you are riding on paths, and for recreation, I think that most people recommend trailers. It is really up to your own comfort level to decide.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
My mom tells the famous story of falling off her bike and it going careening down a hill with my brother in a seat on the back... Amazingly he was wearing a helmet ... this was 1973 ... only because he was obsessed with motorcycles and went everywhere with a go-kart helmet on!! Lucky, huh???

That reminds me of riding with my parents and my brother was in a bike seat (maybe 2?) and he climbed his way out of the seat and kind of jumped out! He fell onto the asphalt road. It was really scary (he was ok just scared and bruised)! That was enough to make me say bike trailer!


----------

